# Divorce for those who don't know



## Lolalyn (Oct 16, 2015)

Please take a moment to read about my divorce experience. I wrote this because my married friends said they 'understood' but in reality...they have no clue. I wanted to enlighten them. I also wrote one about the immediate aftermath of the decision to divorce.

https://prettysure77.wordpress.com/2015/04/22/divorce-a-defendants-journey/

https://prettysure77.wordpress.com/2015/04/23/divorce-the-immediate-aftermath/


----------

